# DT Swiss R460 Tubeless



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I just built myself nice set of wheels with Campagnolo Record hubs and DTSwiss R460 rims.
Rims are tubeless ready and now I would like to try tubeless.
I have one question about valve stem compatibility for this rim.
Rim has rather deep central groove and on pictures in DtSwiss manuals it is shown that valves with square rubber bottom are used.

My question is if anyone has used round valves on rims with deep middle section groove and how did it hold air?


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

Stan's valves, which are round, work well on DT R460s. You may find the DT tubeless tape is helpful, since tires don't fit as tightly on R460s as on other tubeless rims. They can be somewhat hesitant to inflate with the standard two wraps of Stan's or equivalent tape.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

smokva said:


> Thank you for the answer.


Stans have the removable core which is what you want as well. As far as sealants go, Orange Seal has done the best in test results I have seen and I have had good luck with it.


----------



## msrothwe (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, how did the R460s do tubeless? These rims are super cheap right now and I'm thinking about lacing a set up for a commuter/gravel/cyclocross/everything-I-don't-want- to-ride-my-road-bike-on type of build.


----------



## bla00109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Stan's valves has round seal and worked well in my R460s. Seal perfectly and fit very well.

American Classic (round seal) don't seat very well in R460 -- unfortunately because they come in pretty anodized colors!!


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The R460's are a nice rim for the price, but they have one flaw that can make them a bit inconvenient for setting up tubeless and possibly more prone to burping for low pressure cyclocross use.

- The bead seat is too narrow. Therefore when you let the air out of the tire the bead falls back into the center channel of the rim. This is inconvenient, because the cleanest and most reliable way to add sealant to the tire is to inflate the tire first so that it locks in the bead, then let the air out, remove the valve stem and add sealant, then re-install the valve stem and reinflate without the possibility of spraying sealant out the side. BUT, since the tire does not stay seated when you let the air out this is impossible. It also makes low pressure burp resistance questionable.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

WTB makes alloy valve stems in the same cone-stopper design as Stan's brass valve stems.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

changingleaf said:


> The R460's are a nice rim for the price, but they have one flaw that can make them a bit inconvenient for setting up tubeless and possibly more prone to burping for low pressure cyclocross use.
> 
> - The bead seat is too narrow. Therefore when you let the air out of the tire the bead falls back into the center channel of the rim. This is inconvenient, because the cleanest and most reliable way to add sealant to the tire is to inflate the tire first so that it locks in the bead, then let the air out, remove the valve stem and add sealant, then re-install the valve stem and reinflate without the possibility of spraying sealant out the side. BUT, since the tire does not stay seated when you let the air out this is impossible. It also makes low pressure burp resistance questionable.


Is this true for the R440 asymmetric as well? I think these are also tubeless ready rims and I have a spare rear wheel that I plan to try as tubeless.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The R440 has a fairly narrow bead seat as well, but it also has a small bead lip which usually does hold the tire seated after deflation.


----------

